# Tidy banding?



## Gwenny (6 mo ago)

Ok, last post then I'm done for a while: 

Was looking for a secure and tidy way to band up the new PFS (ignore that I way over banded it). Came up with folding back the bands with equal width 2040 tubing all lashed down with GZK tie-in ribbon on both sides of the flap. Feels rock solid, looks clean, but am I risking a black eye?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I don't put the tubing in, but that's how I fold over and tie all my bands.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Looks secure to me!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks good. You don’t need the tubing. 
I do 5 wraps, flip it and do 2 more. Never slips.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

I build those frames and I only do 3 wraps fold and do 3 more but nice and tight and I've had no issues doing that. What you did should hold well but is not needed


----------



## Gwenny (6 mo ago)

Got it boss, I fully realize it's overkill. I was having a moment and chasing a look lol


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Looks good thats how I tie


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Looks very stylish and as has been said ain't going no where


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

that is how i do those only without the tube,looks secure and neat to me,but then i overwrap my PFSs so my knuckles have a "lock" on the frames [arthritis,lol]


----------

